# 10 unique ways to use leftover yarn



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

:sm02: 
http://diyeverywhere.com/2017/04/30/10-stunning-ways-to-use-yarn/?src=bcs_59703&t=syn


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Some really good ideas. I doubt if ever I will use them, but my favourites are the Pompom rug and the Spherical yarn lanterns.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

These are neat! I really like the feather.


----------



## knityknot (Mar 25, 2013)

Love the yarn storage definitely going to do that one. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## lerrory2 (Mar 16, 2015)

Thanks I saved it to Pinterest


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Ooooo doesn't the pom pom rug look comfy!


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Some really clever ideas. TFS!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Reyna said:


> Some really good ideas. I doubt if ever I will use them, but my favourites are the Pompom rug and the Spherical yarn lanterns.


Mine was the feather.


----------



## Candycounter1 (Mar 28, 2017)

Very cool ideas ????


----------



## jersgran (Mar 19, 2012)

Our craft class at the retirement community made the little hats (in Packer colors, of course) and the bracelets. Very clever.


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

Thank you for sharing this link. The feather grabbed me, too.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

I like the pop pom rug the best, and the bracelet.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Chezl said:


> :sm02:
> http://diyeverywhere.com/2017/04/30/10-stunning-ways-to-use-yarn/?src=bcs_59703&t=syn


Thanks for this link! The feather was my favourite, too.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Like the kids used to say - COOL!!!!


----------



## flhusker (Feb 17, 2011)

Cute but some take as much yarn as a hat/torque our more. My left over yarn is much smaller amounts. It's not leftover for me unless it's to small to make anything.


----------



## mabougirl (Jan 16, 2017)

Children would love the bangles. Good ideas here.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks for the link I think I want to try one of the bangles they look terrific !!


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Reyna said:


> Some really good ideas. I doubt if ever I will use them, but my favourites are the Pompom rug and the Spherical yarn lanterns.


Ditto. The pompom rug would be fun for a grandchild's room or new baby.


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

I like the bracelets even though I don't wear them. Might be fun to make.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Like the boho wall hanging


----------



## PhoneGal (Dec 12, 2016)

"leftover yarn"? What's that? Must be in some foreign language I don't understand  (in other words I have no leftover yarn, it all gets used in one knitting or crochet or rug work or another)


----------



## KarenLeigh (Sep 6, 2011)

Interesting! Looking for bridal shower decorations. The open-work yarn lanterns might be an option.


----------

